# problem with my Belkin Share N300 wireless router



## candyc (Feb 6, 2011)

I have downloaded all information into my laptop and it worked for about 2 weeks and now I cannot get it to work again. It keeps asking for a password, so when i put in the suggested password that came with it, it gives me a message to contact Belkin. Can anybody give me any information that might be helpful. I have not called Belkin yet. Also I cannot locate my CD disc that came with my Belkin to try to set it up again.

Thanks,
CandyC


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I take it you are trying to connect wirelessly?

When you say you are providing the password you do realize there are two passwords? One if for accessing/configuring the router and the other, referred to as a passphrase, is for your wireless encryption.

Which are you putting in when asked?


----------

